# Bulk ammo for a good price



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any suggestions on where I can get bulk ammo for a good price. I have looked at several websites and by the time you pay shipping, I might as well go get it at cabelas. I was wondering if anyone had any other recommendations. I know some one will want to recommend reloading and I agree, someday I will get to that, but for now, I just need to get some cheap ammo. What I am looking for is some 30-06, .223, .45ACP, some 00 Buck, some slugs and some .44 mag. Thanks everyone for your recommendations.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

www.cheaperthandirt.com


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

What type of quantities are you referring to when you say "bulk" ?
Hundreds?
Thousands?
Tens of thousands?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Gun shows...if you can convince yourself the gas was free. Don't order on-line assuming they all charge UPS or FedEx published rates. My kid ordered a crate of 7.62X39 really cheap a while back but they got him for nearly as much for shipping and handling as the ammo cost. Cabelas ships to the store free so if you can catch a sale and are going to be by there it can work out pretty good.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Gallensons has good deals from time to time. We picked up 1260 7.62x39 for just over $200.00 a while back.


----------



## craigire (Aug 20, 2012)

Squigie said:


> What type of quantities are you referring to when you say "bulk" ?
> Hundreds?
> Thousands?
> Tens of thousands?


I am looking at quantities of 500-1000 rounds, depending on the caliber.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

craigire said:


> I am looking at quantities of 500-1000 rounds, depending on the caliber.


In that case, online ammo merchants, Cabela's, Sportsman's, or a local shop would be your best bet.

http://www.bulkammo.com/ (free shipping on select items)
http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/ (free shipping on select items)
http://www.ableammo.com/ (free shipping with code TENLENS)
http://www.ammoman.com/ (free shipping)
http://www.targetsportsusa.com/ (free shipping)
http://www.ammobank.com/ (free shipping over $65)
http://www.a1ammo.com/ (free shipping)


----------



## RainaSBoyle (Oct 14, 2020)

You can try from these places: https://www.foundryoutdoors.com/collections/bulk-ammo
https://www.outdoorlimited.com/specials/bulk-ammo/
https://www.bulkcheapammo.com/bulk-ammo


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Holy crap, I'm glad I bulked up about 6 years ago. M855 and XM193, what is available seems to be going in the neighborhood of 80 cents to 1.30 a round. That's insane.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You want your mind to be blown, check out primer prices. i've regularly seen offerings of $300 per 1000. Its insane.

Apparently the ammo run is so widespread right now, +90% of primer manufacturing is going to new ammo only. If you have a few thousand you are sitting on something akin to gold right now.

I found some Win 209s on cabelas website the other day, for use in my smokepoles... ordered up 4 boxes. 

I need to take stock of how many primers I have left, plenty for my needs atm. When this run ends and prices fall to normal, I'm going to stock up on at least 10k of primers. 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That settles it. 

All my primers are going into the safe to protect them. 

I stocked up a few years ago and still have more than I'll need in quite a while.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Wow, that means I conceivably have $2000 worth of small pistol and 209 primers just sitting there in the open? Good grief.


On a lark I just googled small pistol primer shortage, and wow, yeah, it's an ongoing thing. If I was a gouger id probably sell them. Instead I think I might crank out a couple hundred more pistol rounds for a rainy day.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I recently found a small local shop that still had plenty of primers - picked up 2k CCI small rifle primers and 3 lbs of Varget for a very reasonable price. Another local shop has plenty of primers sitting around (Fed 210s, Fed 215s, and the Fed Gold Medal Stuff), but I have yet to see any small rifle primers on their shelves. I was happy to be able to get a couple thousand large rifle and magnum rifle primers to keep my rifles fed.

The price people are willing to pay for primers and/or certain powders right now is a little ridiculous. I understand the desire to continue to shoot, but at $100-150/1k primers and $50-75/lb of Retumbo, it's not worth it.

Like others had mentioned, this will likely be a reminder for many to keep a healthy stock of ammo or components in the future.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

There is no such thing as " having too much ammo". :mrgreen:

That said, a couple more 420 round boxes would make me feel better, but I'm not paying the going rate during these crazy times when I don't need to.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

We had people buying reloading bullets thinking it was ammo. Than getting pissed when we refused to return the item. This shortage is worse than the Obama times. 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Feels like "end of times" ... its strange. Go to a coin shop and try to buy a old junk silver dollar. There just aren't any... Sure you can find some more expensive numismatic coins... but junk silver? Nada. Pre-33 gold? LOL... nada. Silver eagles? Nope... gold Eagles / Buffaloes? Nope. That market is completely detached from reality with regards to supple and demand... and pricing.


People really are hoarding the 4 b's.... Beans, Bacon, Bullets, Bullion.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can still get silver eagles for around $25 each.

I should of bought a lot more of them back in March and April 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

DallanC said:


> ...the 4 b's.... Beans, Bacon, Bullets, Bullion.
> 
> -DallanC


How did beer not make the list? :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I can still get silver eagles for around $25 each.


You better load up... I havent seen any under $28 for quite a while. Junk morgans are $25 each (bought two rolls just a couple days ago from a family friend who owns a coin shop... first junk dollars he's had to flip in quite a while).

Makes me long for the day they were only $1 lolz

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> Feels like "end of times" ... its strange. Go to a coin shop and try to buy a old junk silver dollar. There just aren't any... Sure you can find some more expensive numismatic coins... but junk silver? Nada. Pre-33 gold? LOL... nada. Silver eagles? Nope... gold Eagles / Buffaloes? Nope. That market is completely detached from reality with regards to supple and demand... and pricing.
> 
> People really are hoarding the 4 b's.... Beans, Bacon, Bullets, Bullion.
> 
> -DallanC


Beans, bullets, and bandages? I heard it was 3 b's not 4, but I suppose Bullion would have been a smart thing to add.

I've been stocking up, just not on Bullion and Bullets. Spare parts to improve and keep the rifles going in case of breakage, assorted PPE, medical supplies, ham radio comms, more food and means to preserve/process it, and more water.

I've already floated the idea to one of my neighborhood elders about organizing a community watch and cordoning off the neighborhood if things get bad.

As to ammo, I've got enough for several combat loads for each rifle. If things were to ever get that bad, I suspect I'll be dead before I run out of ammo. That's just reality, and I'm not going to BS myself. There is always someone out there who is better, luckier, or tougher then yourself.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Loading supplies and ammo shortages is nothing. 

Have you looked for canning supplies lately lol There's nothing out there! We're sitting on 4 gallons of Merlot grape juice and no lids, rings, bottles and pectin to be found. 

Its tough out there lol


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We should make a prepper thread. I've shared lists of stuff we collect with a few members here in PMs.


I recently got clued into a great dry milk substitute, its called Nestle Nido Fortificada. Very popular south of the border. Most dry milks are terrible, this stuff isnt bad at all. You probably cant tell the difference on cereals. I wanted something we could store that would still work in cooking recipes. This stuff is great, still doing more tests with it. Alot cheaper than dry milk too.



-DallanC


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

DallanC said:


> We should make a prepper thread. I've shared lists of stuff we collect with a few members here in PMs.
> 
> I recently got clued into a great dry milk substitute, its called Nestle Nido Fortificada. Very popular south of the border. Most dry milks are terrible, this stuff isnt bad at all. You probably cant tell the difference on cereals. I wanted something we could store that would still work in cooking recipes. This stuff is great, still doing more tests with it. Alot cheaper than dry milk too.
> 
> -DallanC


I agree 100% I'm surprised there isn't a prepper thread


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Ray said:


> I agree 100% I'm surprised there isn't a prepper thread


Ditto.


----------

